# Specialized Allez 2013 Compact Bottom Bracket



## yidono1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Time has come to change my bottom bracket and was hoping someone might know what size I need. I know it is a square tapered 68 but not sure spindle to spindle. I've ordered a crank removal tool that I should have tomorrow but was hoping someone might be able to let me know now so I can get a new one on order before the weekend!!

Its a compact shimano 2300 groupy and not looking to make big changes to that yet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Just look at the service instructions.

http://www.shimano.com/media/techdo...01/SI-6SF0A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830683910.pdf

BB-UN26 (MM110)


----------



## yidono1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, I really appreciate that!!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

That model of Allez is just a standard eblgish threaded bottom bracket... Are you upgrading group set... if so, the standard bottom bracket that comes with any Shimano groups will do you just fine.


----------

